# Need a new washer and dryer set



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anybody know what the best and/or longest lasting washer/dryers are now??

We have a set of whirlpool that we bought 10 years ago and it is time to upgrade.

There are a log of brands now - samsung, LG, GE, Maytag/Whirlpool/Kenmore.

Anybody have these, good/bad experiences, recommendations??

Thanks...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought all new Maytag appliances 12 years ago when we built. We've replaced most of them and I would never buy another. I do like Whirlpooh. Also get your best price then take it to Home Depot or Lowes for a price match deal. They have the best prices on extended warranties. I only buy Warranties on new appliances due to all the electronics on them. Even the repair guys will tell you they're worth it on appliances.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife and I have been married for 47 years and we have had two sets of washers/dryers. They were both _Whirlpool_, the first lasting 27 years and the second set is nearing the "end of the line." I don't feel they owe me anything and they have been excellent. I should add that on the first set, I replaced the drum belt on the dryer twice and the water pump on the washer once. On the current set, I have replaced the water pump on the washer. I should also add, I do not go for all the "bells and whistles" when I make a choice because I see those things as just something else to fail. With some regular PM, mostly cleaning and being careful not to overload them, these appliances last a long time.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 25 year old Maytag but those were built in US have no idea what you get today for your money. Never a repair


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 22, 2012)

We bought LG washer and dryer over 13 yrs ago, we got the "all bells and whistles" for the time, all electronic gizmos that are standard now, only had one issue that I was able to fix myself, cleaned a sensor, that's it. 
We use them a lot, two children, college age now that feel that washing clothes everyday is the thing to do, so yes, these are used quite a bit.
I would buy LG again in a heartbeat.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 22, 2012)

Stay away from amana. I had a set that I was always having to get worked on.


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2012)

About 5 years ago my washer gave out, it was only 8 years old and a Maytag. I was furious that was all the amount of time I got out of that washer and swore I would not buy another Maytag. 

Well we go to Lowes because the guy who works in the appliance dept is very knowledgable and helps you get what you need which might not necessarily be the most expensive. So I tell him that I am done with Maytag and he talks me into another Maytag. He explained to me that Maytag was making some very poor quality products but have gone back to the way they were prior to this period. 

Plus go with a front loader.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> About 5 years ago my washer gave out, it was only 8 years old and a Maytag. I was furious that was all the amount of time I got out of that washer and swore I would not buy another Maytag.
> 
> Well we go to Lowes because the guy who works in the appliance dept is very knowledgable and helps you get what you need which might not necessarily be the most expensive. So I tell him that I am done with Maytag and he talks me into another Maytag. He explained to me that Maytag was making some very poor quality products but have gone back to the way they were prior to this period.
> 
> Plus go with a front loader.



They could be making maytag better now b/c they are owned by whirlpool now.

My wife doesn't want the front loader - they look nice and seem functional - just not up her alley i suppose...


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2012)

front loaders use less water and less soap and do an awesome job of cleaning. It really wasn't my cup of tea, either, but I am glad I got it.


----------



## BobF (Nov 22, 2012)

We have a Kenmore front load set we picked up in '06. Still chugging along and they do a GREAT job. If you go this route, you want the pedestals or you'll end up on your knees getting stuff out of them.

[ducking and running from Julie]
Great timing - These would be awesome xmas presents for your wife!
[/ducking and running from Julie]


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 22, 2012)

If I didn't have a front load washer/dryer I wouldn't be able to stack them. If I couldn't stack them, there would be no room beside them for a counter. If there was no counter I would have no place to ferment my wine when the room off the garage gets too cold. 

Everything is about wine making.

Have had our Kenmore set for 8-9 years without issues. Front load are more efficient and easier on your clothes since it has no agitator. Less water, less soap. Win win.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2012)

I know that Whirlpool had the contract for manufacturing for Kenmore in the past. I don't know who has it now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> About 5 years ago my washer gave out, it was only 8 years old and a Maytag. I was furious that was all the amount of time I got out of that washer and swore I would not buy another Maytag.
> 
> Well we go to Lowes because the guy who works in the appliance dept is very knowledgeable and helps you get what you need which might not necessarily be the most expensive. So I tell him that I am done with Maytag and he talks me into another Maytag. He explained to me that Maytag was making some very poor quality products but have gone back to the way they were prior to this period.
> 
> Plus go with a front loader.


 
Julie that would be about the same period we bought our junk Maytags. I sure hope they are better now. I also have been buying from Lowes the last five years and the same experience, excellent. I was looking for a new range I knew what I wanted and needed but not the make. The salesperson talked me into a Frigidaire which I thought sucked when it came to refrigerators. Well we got it and it was the most expensive one they had. I have to tell you it's by far also the best range we ever had.


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2012)

the year i got the washer, I was told was the first year that maytag was making the better quality washer.

Yes, I really like Lowe's customer service, I needed a new dishwasher and told him what I wanted and he points out a Bosch which is one of the best out there and tells me that the one they had on display, which was $1200, was the last one they had because it was a year old model and if I wanted it he would sell it to me for $400, I took and love it.


----------

